# Jap show today Few Pics



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

We attended Jap Show today at santa pod and here are a few pics i shot of some of the cars there today!

Was a bit of a shock to see this beauty there!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , thanx for sharing .


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Really like the 2nd shot, it's something a little more unusual from these kind of shows


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice...Eleanor...what a car


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Eleanor belongs to a mate of mine who normally would be there is his Supra, took me a lot going to get him to bring it, we had a great bit of driving on the way to Santapod and 'll post the video once I've sorted it as the V8 needs to be heard. It's a stunning car and sounds mental! 

The Gold Rush Supra (the 2nd and 3rd pics) has had so much time spent on it, Rob (the owner) is 'shiney' crazy if you can't tell lol.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice car. In fact probably the best movie car ever!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Littler said:


> Eleanor belongs to a mate of mine who normally would be there is his Supra, took me a lot going to get him to bring it, we had a great bit of driving on the way to Santapod and 'll post the video once I've sorted it as the V8 needs to be heard. It's a stunning car and sounds mental!
> 
> The Gold Rush Supra (the 2nd and 3rd pics) has had so much time spent on it, Rob (the owner) is 'shiney' crazy if you can't tell lol.


look forward to seeing that video :thumb:


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

Littler said:


> Eleanor belongs to a mate of mine who normally would be there is his Supra, took me a lot going to get him to bring it, we had a great bit of driving on the way to Santapod and 'll post the video once I've sorted it as the V8 needs to be heard. It's a stunning car and sounds mental!
> 
> The Gold Rush Supra (the 2nd and 3rd pics) has had so much time spent on it, Rob (the owner) is 'shiney' crazy if you can't tell lol.


Well I'm glad you did this is one of my fav cars, made my day to see this there, she is truly stunning, and yes thats the second time if seen the gold rush supra at this show, do you know if he won the show n shine competition this year, as if i remember correctly he won it last year


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

HiDefinitionUK said:


> Well I'm glad you did this is one of my fav cars, made my day to see this there, she is truly stunning, and yes thats the second time if seen the gold rush supra at this show, do you know if he won the show n shine competition this year, as if i remember correctly he won it last year


He didn't win best of show I don't think but he won something like best engine bay or the like.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Littler said:


> Eleanor belongs to a mate of mine who normally would be there is his Supra, took me a lot going to get him to bring it, we had a great bit of driving on the way to Santapod and 'll post the video once I've sorted it as the V8 needs to be heard. It's a stunning car and sounds mental!
> 
> The Gold Rush Supra (the 2nd and 3rd pics) has had so much time spent on it, Rob (the owner) is 'shiney' crazy if you can't tell lol.


Now you need to get him to bring it to the Mopar Euro Nationals (American Car Show) at Santa Pod where it belongs so I can see it!!!! I love that car mate!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

A few more pics with my Supra sneaking in (ignoring the mismatching wheels on mine I had drag radials on the back)


----------

